# معلومات عن اخطر الافاعي وصور عنها



## safety113 (31 يناير 2010)

لكل جماعة السلامة
ملف وورد للتحميل عن الافاعي واخطارها
يتم تعليقها بلوحات الاعلانات للتوعية
ارجو الدعاء وشكرا
انظر المرفقات


----------



## madona 111 (31 يناير 2010)

افاعي سامة ومخيفة
الله يبعدنا
العياذ بالله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الملف
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكربم على هذه المعلومات كفانا الله شر الأفاعي


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذا الملف.


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى:63:


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخى 
بارك الله فيك


----------

